# Looking For Chessie Pup



## Auzymoto (Apr 20, 2011)

I am currently looking for a chesapeake bay retriever pup. Just wondering if there was any breeders around the area with a litter on its way or ready for purchase.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Shoot me an email

[email protected]

Craig


----------

